# Parabéns a/pra você



## Lorena993

Olá a todos!!!

Gostaria de saber como é cantado o "Parabéns a/pra você" em Portugal e em outras regiões do Brasil.
Na minha região (moro em Goiânia-Goiás) cantamos assim:

_Parabéns pra você
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida!
_


----------



## Alentugano

Lorena993 said:


> Olá a todos!!!
> 
> Gostaria de saber como é cantado o "Parabéns a/pra você" em Portugal e em outras regiões do Brasil.
> Na minha região (moro em Goiânia-Goiás) cantamos assim:
> 
> _Parabéns *pra* você
> Nesta data querida
> Muitas felicidades
> Muitos anos de vida!
> _


A única diferença é que nós (em Portugal) dizemos "Parabéns *a *você".


----------



## anaczz

A versão que eu conheço (São Paulo e também na região de Lisboa) diz:
Parabéns a você
_Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida!

Em Portugal, fiquei conhecendo uma segunda estrofe (e até uma terceira que não cheguei a memorizar)
"Hoje é dia de festa
cantam as nossas almas
para @ menin@ Fulan@
uma salva de palmas_"


----------



## Carfer

Nós dizemos _'Parabéns a você_' e, curiosamente, só dizemos isso na canção, pelo que julgo que é um brasileirismo (a canção foi importada do Brasil). Habitualmente limitamos-nos a dizer _'Parabéns' _ou, mais infrequentemente, _'Dou-te(lhe) os parabéns'.

_P.S. Desculpem repetir o que os outros já disseram, mas demorei mais a escrever o post e entretanto...


----------



## Lorena993

Agora me surpreendi ao saber que em Portugal se canta "Parabéns a *você* porque sei que esse pronome não tem o uso muito definido na terra de Camões.

Pelo que li, essa versão de _"Happy Birthday To You" _que cantamos é de 1940, então, provavelmente, antes se cantava em Portugal somente a versão que o anaczz colocou como a segunda estrofe.


----------



## Carfer

Lorena993 said:


> Agora me surpreendi ao saber que em Portugal se canta "Parabéns a *você* porque sei que esse pronome não tem o uso muito definido na terra de Camões.
> 
> Pelo que li, essa versão de _"Happy Birthday To You" _que cantamos é de 1940, então, provavelmente, antes se cantava em Portugal somente a versão que o anaczz colocou como a segunda estrofe.



É por isso que digo que é um brasileirismo. Antes, não tenho ideia de que se cantasse alguma coisa. Não juro, porque nunca dei suficiente importância ao assunto para o ter guardado na memória, mas julgo que já era adolescente, pelo menos, quando a canção se começou a usar por cá. Não me admirava que tivesse sido a televisão que a popularizou. Muitos dos nossos costumes mudaram com ela (vide as canções de Natal, a substituição do Menino Jesus pelo Pai Natal, celebrações como o Dia dos Namorados ou da Mãe e semelhantes), porque não esse também? Quanto às estrofes, cantámos sempre as duas desde que me lembro.


----------



## englishmania

Também sempre achei a letra um pouco estranha por causa do emprego de "você", que até podíamos facilmente "aportuguesar" (de Portugal), mas é assim que toda a gente canta e assim "ficou". 

Parabéns a você 
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida

Hoje é dia de festa 
Cantam as nossas almas
Para o menino/a menina ______  (Aqui já acho piada porque são sempre meninos independentemente da idade)
Uma salva de palmas

Opcional:
Tenha tudo de bom
O que a vida contém
Tenha muita saúde 
E amigos também


----------



## anaczz

O "Parabéns a você" foi meu segundo grande choque cultural com o português europeu. Estava em Portugal há uma semana e fui a uma festa de anos. Na hora de cantar essa canção tão conhecida, que nós brasileiros cantamos com as sílabas bem abééértas: "Párábens á vôcê", eu ouço o restante do coro cantando "Pârâbens â vócê"; foi mesmo um choque! :-D


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> É por isso que digo que é um brasileirismo. Antes, não tenho ideia de que se cantasse alguma coisa. Não juro, porque nunca dei suficiente importância ao assunto para o ter guardado na memória, mas julgo que já era adolescente, pelo menos, quando a canção se começou a usar por cá. Não me admirava que tivesse sido a televisão que a popularizou. Muitos dos nossos costumes mudaram com ela (vide as canções de Natal, a substituição do Menino Jesus pelo Pai Natal, celebrações como o Dia dos Namorados ou da Mãe e semelhantes), porque não esse também? Quanto às estrofes, cantámos sempre as duas desde que me lembro.



Desde que me lembro de existir sempre houve o dia da Mãe, só que era a 8 de Dezembro.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Gozado. Nunca tinha ouvido _Parabéns *a *você_. Quando li o título do tópico achei logo que devia ser português de Portugal. Sempre ouvi e cantei _Parabéns *pra *você_. Outra diferença entre a versão que eu conheço e a de São Paulo é o polêmico _big_, que os paulistanos cantam _pique_.


----------



## anaczz

Jura que vocês cantam big? hehe


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Desde que me lembro de existir sempre houve o dia da Mãe, só que era a 8 de Dezembro.



Pois sim, eu referia-me precisamente à mudança. Julgo que também tínhamos um Dia dos Namorados que não era o S. Valentim.


----------



## Lorena993

A primeira versão da canção em português, que pelo que li há uns tempos, foi "Parabéns *a* você" fruto de um concurso realizado nos anos 40 para escolher uma letra para a melodia estadunidense. Creio que, com o tempo, passou a ser Parabéns pra você porque é muito mais comum no Brasil dizer "Parabéns pra você" nas felicitações de aniversário ou, mais comum ainda é "Meus parabéns".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> Jura que vocês cantam big? hehe


Você nunca ouviu a versão da Xuxa?


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Pois sim, eu referia-me precisamente à mudança. Julgo que também tínhamos um Dia dos Namorados que não era o S. Valentim.



Aqui, em Pindorama, o Dia dos Namorados continua sendo 12 de junho, véspera do dia de Santo Antônio, o famoso santo casamenteiro.


----------



## Lorena993

Nos aniversários de criança que vou sempre se canta depois do 'Parabéns pra você"

_É big, é big, é big
É hora, é hora, é hora
Rá Tim Bum
'Nome da criança aniversariante'

_Justamente como na versão da Xuxa.


----------



## Guigo

Lorena993 said:


> Nos aniversários de criança que vou sempre se canta depois do 'Parabéns pra você"
> 
> _É big, é big, é big
> É hora, é hora, é hora
> Rá Tim Bum
> 'Nome da criança aniversariante'
> 
> _Justamente como na versão da Xuxa.



Mas isso já era cantado desde muito antes da Xuxa nascer; acho até que do tempo do Carequinha, que ainda lançou uma outra:

"Chegou a hora de apagar a velinha, vamos cantar aquela musiquinha; parabéns, parabéns, pelo seu aniversário"


----------



## anaczz

A diferença é que, desde antes de a Xuxa nascer, eu sempre cantei "é pique, é pique..."


----------



## diego-rj

Existe também a versão infame:

_Parabéns pra você
Eu só vim pra comer
O presente que é bom
Esqueci de trazer



_Odiava quando aqueles coleguinhas mais íntimos avacalhavam tudo e cantavam isso no meu aniversário


----------



## Marzelo

anaczz said:


> _
> 
> Em Portugal, fiquei conhecendo uma segunda estrofe (e até uma terceira que não cheguei a memorizar)
> "Hoje é dia de festa
> cantam as nossas almas
> para @ menin@ Fulan@
> uma salva de palmas_"




Onde nasci, uma cidadezinha perdida no Pantanal (MT), cantávasse a segunda estrofe assim:

_Hoje é dia de festa
Dentro de nossas almas.
À(o) querida(o) fulana(o)
Uma salva de palmas!_


----------



## anaczz

Verdade? Não fazia ideia de que no Brasil também se cantava essa segunda parte, mesmo que um pouco diferente. Interessante!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

No Rio essa é uma continuação bastante popular:

A chuva cai, a rua inunda
Fulano eu vou comer seu bolo!


----------



## Eduardo Patricio

englishmania said:


> Também sempre achei a letra um pouco estranha por causa do emprego de "você", que até podíamos facilmente "aportuguesar" (de Portugal), mas é assim que toda a gente canta e assim "ficou".
> 
> Parabéns a você
> Nesta data querida
> Muitas felicidades
> Muitos anos de vida
> 
> Hoje é dia de festa
> Cantam as nossas almas
> Para o menino/a menina ______  (Aqui já acho piada porque são sempre meninos independentemente da idade)
> Uma salva de palmas
> 
> Opcional:
> Tenha tudo de bom
> O que a vida contém
> Tenha muita saúde
> E amigos também




Em São Luís, Maranhão (Brasil) canta-se:

Parabéns *pra *você 
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida

Hoje é dia de festa 
*Pra alegrar* nossas almas
_________ *faz anos*
Uma salva de palmas


----------



## pfaa09

Em Portugal adaptou-se mais esta estrofe no final:

Hoje o/a _______ faz anos
Porque Deus assim quis
O que nós desejamos
É que seja feliz (os engraçadinhos dizem: É que parta o nariz)


----------

